
WordPress 5.0 marks a new era for the world’s most popular CMS - andy_adams
https://poststatus.com/wordpress-5-0/
======
MarkusAllen
The WordPress 5.0 beta testers are giving it an average of 2.8 out of 5.0 -
very slow editing and lots of broken plugins.

I recommend disabling automatic updates - get the "blocking code" here:

[https://twitter.com/TheMarkusAllen/status/107070083941155225...](https://twitter.com/TheMarkusAllen/status/1070700839411552256)

